# Betta in a shrimp tank



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone put a crown tail betta into their shrimp tank? Would a betta eat all of the baby shrimps? I have about 60 CRS, 15 CBS, and 5 fan shrimp in a planted 8gallon fluval ebi. Think they would all get along? Or safer not to?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it does. But I have never tried. But I had two Betta before. They eat everything. Does not know how to stop eating.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on how densely planted the tank is, but definitely expect predation. Full grown shrimp should do ok, babies not so much.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Tried it once and woke up to find our betta swimming around with an adult cherry shrimp sticking out of it's mouth. Betta's not only think they can fight anyone, I think they believe they can eat everyone too. 

With that attitude, I'd expect them to go after anything that moves.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I put some shrimps in my dad's betta tank a few months ago (10 - all adults), it was somewhat heavily planted. I only saw them after I poured them into the tank, have not seen any since. Also put 3 in his guppy tank at the same time, there's now over 40 in that tank.
It all depends on the particular betta, although once they taste shrimp....


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Generally rule of thumb with shrimp if it can fit in a fish's mouth then the fish will probably eat it. Well once it tastes the first one then realizes its surrounded in snacks.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought so... So am I limited to killifish and galaxy rasporas? What kind of nano fish do do you guys have success with?


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

SpeedFactor said:


> Anyone put a crown tail betta into their shrimp tank? Would a betta eat all of the baby shrimps? I have about 60 CRS, 15 CBS, and 5 fan shrimp in a planted 8gallon fluval ebi. Think they would all get along? Or safer not to?


I once had a half moon betta in a Fluval Flora, and had 2 dozen RCS. Although there were plenty of hiding places and was relatively heavily planted, whenever i did counts, definitely was getting less with each count. I would find half eaten shrimp carcasses occasionally. By the time I could only consistently count 6 or 7 RCS, I gave up on srhimp. About a week later, then there were none...

The half moon is now back on his own in the Flora.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep mosquito/chilli rasboras and otos in my shrimp tank with no issues. In my community tank I have chocolate/licorice gouramis, galaxy rasboras, various gobies, anchor catfish, clown killies and cories in with a colony of fire reds; not sure if I'm losing shrimp but the colony is growing and the shrimps are out in the open.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

+1 to the Mosquito Rasboras. Great little fish! Although I think in my current tank I have the reverse problem with the shrimp eating up the sprayed chilli eggs. Ha! I've also just introduced a small long finned albino bristle-nosed pleco into the CRS tank as well as I've seen them co-exist.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont think the shrimp would be safe with a betta in the tank. I have seen a betta swallow an adult male endler livebearer so yeah... definitely can and will eat dwarf shrimp.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the rule that I follow.
if it fits inside its mouth. and not a herbivore. then dont..
my cherry shrimps. though adult sized were consumed by all of my juli cories. 30+ shrimps gone in two days by 3 "small" mouthed cori

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I wouldn't even trust a herbivore who doesn't like snacking on shrimp cocktails?



AdobeOtoCat said:


> This is the rule that I follow.
> if it fits inside its mouth. and not a herbivore. then dont..
> my cherry shrimps. though adult sized were consumed by all of my juli cories. 30+ shrimps gone in two days by 3 "small" mouthed cori
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experiences everyone! Saved me alot of grief. Now I have to find a betta tank...


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i would not recommend aggressive fish such as bettas in any shrimp tank unless your population growth far outweighs your loss due to the betta eating the baby shrmps


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

where are people gettin their mosquito/chili rasboras from??? i want some!!!!!!!!!! and yes bettas will eat the shrimps =D i have seen it happen


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

118869 said:


> where are people gettin their mosquito/chili rasboras from??? i want some!!!!!!!!!! and yes bettas will eat the shrimps =D i have seen it happen


Fantasy aquatics has them, Pat from Canadian aquatics might as well.


----------

